# Is there a way



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

To tell if a puppy would be a good schutzhund canidate at 9-10 wks?


----------



## Bullet (Dec 14, 2000)

A person certainly would want the pup to chase things, not show any real fear, etc. Food drive would be good as well. I would also look toward the pedigree for help with the pup. Look at the bloodlines in that are these working dogs, show dogs, American line dogs etc. Specific things like are the parents, grandparents, etc titled? Do they have hip and elbow ratings, show ratings, etc. Try to build a picture with as much information as you can, and then find some knowledgable people to talk with, or better still take your puppy to see.

I would try to find a SchH club to visit as well. Sometimes you get some good tips or ideas with a group of experienced people, such as what you would get in a club type setting.


Al Govednik


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes. You can test for grip, desire to chase things, nerves (how the dog reacts to it environment and stress), sound sensitivity, food drive. As Al points out, knowledge of the lines helps too (the reason why you must pick the right breeder) since it is not uncommon for male puppies from certain lines to not show as much drive as their female littermates at a young age.


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

There are plenty of working line titles on both sides although the parents nor the grandparents are titled and there are some show lines on the dam's side. He does have prey drive, also likes to tug and seems not to startle very easily.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i say get involved with a Schutzhund club now. i wouldn't worry about lines. yes some lines are better suited for it. i would start working towards it. if my dog made it great, if he didn't make it i would try something else. if you join a good club they're going to know rather early if your dog is a good prospect. even if the club says no your dog isn't a good Schuzhund prospect i wouldn't bail out to early. give it the old college try. does your puppy have a Schutzhund lineage? good luck!!!


> Originally Posted By: bmass01To tell if a puppy would be a good schutzhund canidate at 9-10 wks?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If you already have your pup, then find a club and start training. That is the best way to find out if a pup is suitable.


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

Are you by chance familiar with CIPWDA?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

No, I don't think so. Central IL Police and Working Dog Association?


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

Yes, Mike West is the training director.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Mike West used to be a very good and well respected USA judge. Would be worth looking into his club.


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

Great! Thank You! I have sent him an e-mail.


----------



## Jason_Sidener (Sep 22, 2005)

Mike is a good guy. I trained with him for quite a while. He is <span style='font-family: Arial Black'><span style="color: #FF6666">STILL</span></span> a very good and well respected judge, he is just not a USA judge now due to USA stupid policies.


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Jason_SidenerMike is a good guy. I trained with him for quite a while. He is <span style='font-family: Arial Black'><span style="color: #FF6666">STILL</span></span> a very good and well respected judge, he is just not a USA judge now due to USA stupid policies.


There are getting to be more and more on the limb with USA


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Joker
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Jason_SidenerMike is a good guy. I trained with him for quite a while. He is <span style='font-family: Arial Black'><span style="color: #FF6666">STILL</span></span> a very good and well respected judge, he is just not a USA judge now due to USA stupid policies.
> ...


So, now you have peaked my curiosity, what exactly does that mean? Yes, I have heard good things about Mike, my old boss knows him also.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Mike took a judging position with WDA. USA decided they would not allow USA judges to also serve as WDA judges. He refused to pull out as a WDA judge, so they pulled his USA judge license. He's a good judge and it's a shame that USA lost him over their own stupid rules.

Typical stupid bickering between the organizations. They'd rather fight than cooperate for the good of the dogs and the sport.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Last dog I titled in USA was under Mike West...a class gentleman and very knowledgable judge....put you at ease yet maintained professional decorum.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

It is because USA doesn't feel they should be training judges for another organization. Not giving an opinion on the policy one way or the other, but this is the way it is.


----------

